# Fanclub-Treffen



## drboe (9 Oktober 2006)

Zur Zeit steht in München ein internetweit bekannter und umstrittener Abmahnanwalt vor Gericht. Der Staatsanwalt legt ihm "Untreue" zur Last, der Anwalt soll Mandantengelder nicht bestimmungsgemäß weitergeleitet haben. Die Angelegenheit geht am Freitag den 27.10.2006 um 9:00 Uhr in die nächste Runde, nachdem der Beschuldigte in der Verhandlung am 6.10.2006 den Antrag gestellt hat festzustellen, dass eine ehemalige Angestellte den Schlamassel verschuldet hat. Ob mit der Anhörung der Zeugin das Ziel erreicht wird, den Vorwurf vorsätzlichen Handelns des Anwaltes in Fahrlässigkeit zu wandeln und so ein deutlich milderes Urteil zu fördern, ist ungewiß. Die Richterin hat bereits angedeutet, dass sie trotz dieser Verzögerung den Fall noch vor ihrer Pensionierung abschliessen wird. Wer Näheres aus erster Hand erfahren will oder zum "Fanclub" des Anwalts gehört, der finde sich am 27.10.2006 rechtzeitig im Raum 122 des Amtsgerichtes München in der Nymphenburger Strasse 16 ein. Der Beschuldigte wird die Aufmerksamkeit sicher wie üblich zu schätzen wissen. Und schließlich sollte das Volk, in dessen Namen das Urteil ergehen wird, angemessen repräsentiert sein.

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (27 Oktober 2006)

*Fanclub-Treffen II*

Der Fanclub des bekannten Anwaltes erhält eine weitere Gelegenheit für Sympathiebezeugungen: nachdem heute eine Zeugin leider nicht zur Verhandlung erschienen ist, ein für die Dame wohl nicht unbedingt kostenloses Versäumnis, ist für Freitag den 17.11.2006 zu 09:00 Uhr beim Amtsgericht München in der Nymphenburger Strasse 16 die nächste Verlängerungsrunde angesetzt worden (Raum 122). Es zeichnet sich nach Ansicht von Beobachtern als Strategie der Verteidigung ab, die offenbar nicht zu bestreitenden Vorwürfe gegen den geschätzten Anwalt als Folge bedauerlichen, fahrlässigen Verhaltens einstufen zu lassen. Gelingt dies, so wäre wohl mit einer geringeren Strafe zu rechnen. Dafür von dieser Stelle toi, toi, toi. Mir ist zwar völlig unklar, was das Aussortieren von spam aus den Mails durch eine Mitarbeiterin mit der ordentlichen Verrechnung von Geldern eines Mandanten zu tun haben kann, aber wenn eine solche Verbindung üblich ist, glaube ich es natürlich.

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (16 November 2006)

*AW: Fanclub-Treffen*

*Zur Erinnerung:*

Morgen, 17.11.2006 um 09:00 Uhr 
Amtsgericht München 
Nymphenburger Strasse 16, 80097 München
Raum 122

Wer im Raum München Zeit hat, kann einen sehr beliebten Anwalt einmal in ungewohnter Rolle - aber sicher in Hochform - erleben. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (16 November 2006)

*AW: Fanclub-Treffen*



drboe schrieb:


> *Zur Erinnerung:*
> 
> Morgen, 17.11.2006 um 09:00 Uhr
> Amtsgericht München
> ...


Wir warten gespannt auf den Bericht...


----------



## A John (16 November 2006)

*AW: Fanclub-Treffen*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wir warten gespannt auf den Bericht...


... Kömmt :smile: 

Wenn das Ding so weiter geht, wird es eine Soapopera, welche die Richterin entgegen ihrem Wunsche, doch noch bis zu ihrer Pensionierung beschäftigen wird.  

Gruß A. John


----------



## drboe (16 November 2006)

*AW: Fanclub-Treffen*



A John schrieb:


> Wenn das Ding so weiter geht, wird es eine Soapopera, welche die Richterin entgegen ihrem Wunsche, doch noch bis zu ihrer Pensionierung beschäftigen wird.


Egal, was diese Runde bringen wird, ist im ungünstigsten Fall (aus Sicht des Angeklagten) sicher nicht damit zu rechnen, dass der Betreffende die Segel streicht.  Es geht letzten Endes um zu viel. Daher wird vermutlich auf Teufel komm 'raus solange prozessiert, bis der Rechtsweg erschöpft ist. Aber sobald die Richterin zu einem Urteil gekommen ist, hat sie ihren Job getan.

M. Boettcher


----------



## A John (16 November 2006)

*AW: Fanclub-Treffen*



drboe schrieb:


> Daher wird vermutlich auf Teufel komm 'raus solange prozessiert, bis der Rechtsweg erschöpft ist.


Nach meiner Erfahrung: Mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit. (Mindestens).
In dieser Disziplin ist ihm ein gewisses Maß an Kreativität nicht abzusprechen.
Und wenn man seinem unfreiwillig schrägen Humor noch etwas abzugewinnen vermag, kommt sogar noch ein bescheidener Unterhaltungwert hinzu.
Leider sind die Gerichte immer weniger geneigt, seinen Humor zu goutieren. Vielleicht merkt er es ja irgendwann...

Gruß A. John


----------



## A John (17 November 2006)

*AW: Fanclub-Treffen*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wir warten gespannt auf den Bericht...


Nun denn:
Der Angeklagte erschien mit seinem Anwalt gerade noch rechtzeitig, die Richterin wartete schon.

Die geladene Zeugin ist nun zum zweiten Mal nicht erschienen und wurde dafür mit 300 EUR Ordnungsgeld, ersatzweise 3 Tage Bau belegt.
Am 1.12.06 um 09:00 Raum A 127 ist neuer Termin und da soll sie polizeilich vorgeführt werden. 

Der Angeklagte wurde von der Richterin befragt, wie er denn seine persönlichen Verhältnisse bezeichnen würde. Nach kurzem Blick zur Zuhörerbank kam ein etwas zögerliches "als geordnet", welches die Richterin mit einem spitzen "so" zur Kenntnis nahm. 
Seine Vermögenssituation begründete er mit Honorarausfällen, auf die Frage zur Höhe von Darlehen und Tilgungsraten vermochte er aus dem Stehgreif keine exakten Zahlen zu nennen.

Zu seiner Wohnsituation wurde er ebenfalls befragt, was ihn nach meinem Eindruck etwas verlegen machte. (IMO aber grundlos). Auf Nachfragen der Richterin, in wieweit er sich da an den Lebenshaltungskosten beteiligen würde, antwortete er, daß er zum Lebensunterhalt beitrage und "Lebensmittel und so" bezahlen würde.

Szenenapplaus, Vorhang, große Pause bis zum 1.12.06 09:00

Gruß A. John

PS: Nicht zu vergessen, der obligatorische Hinweis des Gerichts an den Angeklagten auf einen möglichen Haftbefehl bei Nichterscheinen.


----------



## Heiko (28 November 2006)

*Gegendarstellung (was: AW: Fanclub-Treffen)*



A John schrieb:


> Nun denn:
> Der Angeklagte erschien mit seinem Anwalt gerade noch rechtzeitig, die Richterin wartete schon.
> 
> Die geladene Zeugin ist nun zum zweiten Mal nicht erschienen und wurde dafür mit 300 EUR Ordnungsgeld, ersatzweise 3 Tage Bau belegt.
> ...




*G e g e n d a r s t e l l u n g*


Unter der Überschrift "Fanclub-Treffen" steht bei der URL
*http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=174740*
ein aufrufbarer Beitrag von Herrn Axel John vom 17. November
2006, 12:54:30 Uhr. Hierin wird zu meiner Person behauptet:

".. auf die Frage zur Höhe von Darlehen und Tilgungsraten vermochte
er aus dem Stehgreif keine exakten Zahlen zu nennen."

Hierzu stelle ich fest,
Dass ich die monatlich entrichteten Tilgungsraten exakt benennen
und nur zur Restschuld der Darlehn ohne Buchhaltungsunterlagen
keine Angaben machen konnte.


München, 26. November 2006


(Unterschrift)
Günter Frhr.v. Gravenreuth
Rechtsanwalt - Dipl.-Ing.(FH)


-------------------------------------------------------------------
_Nach dem bayerischen Pressegesetz sind wir dazu verpflichtet, diese Gegendarstellung 
unabhängig von ihrem Wahrheitsgehalt zu veröffentlichen.
Die Admins_


----------



## technofreak (12 September 2007)

*AW: Fanclub-Treffen*

Nicht dass der Eindruck entsteht, das Thema wäre hier vergessen:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/95843
aber die Freudensbekundungen im Heiseforum    sind (leider noch) verfrüht.

Bitte das Update im Heiseartikel lesen. Es wird noch sehr lange die WWW-Gemeinde beschäftigen.
Da sich das Thema eigentlich  nicht mal für die  Plauderecke eignet, bleibt der Thread geschlossen.


----------

